# What's wrong with my X850XT?



## Casheti (Nov 28, 2006)

I benched my overclocked X850XT and got beaten by a STOCK X800XT PE!!

How can this be?? Is my card dodgy?? Is it something to do with CPU??


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 28, 2006)

What benchmark are you running and what kind of CPU/RAM was combined with the X800 PRO?


----------



## Casheti (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry, it was an X800XT PE that I got beaten by. I was using ATi Tray Tools. All I can say is the photograph above shows all..


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 28, 2006)

looks to me like your cpu is bottlenecking you somewhat, maybe it doesn't jive well with that OC grade RAM
like bruins said - what is the benchmark? 3dmark05? I don't use AtiTrayTOols so I'm guessing it's a native benchmark?

try a 3dmark03/05 benchmark perhaps for comparison?

I love the coolermaster case! I wanted to get that one....what are you cooling the x850xt with? I've got mine at 563/617 stock cooling atm

edit: also, might want to post in the videocards forum - you're not using AtiTool
AtiTrayTools is totally different


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2006)

I think something happens when you get ATi tools installed with ATi try tools(MAYBE). I had the same problem with my X800XT, and in the end it took a reinstall to fix the probelm.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 28, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I benched my overclocked X850XT and got beaten by a STOCK X800XT PE!!
> 
> How can this be??




You have seen my score with a "lesser system" then what you have...i use ati tool tray not ati tool...i have had better luck with tool tray with my 850pro..also my mipmap and texture settings are only at quality instead of high quality, really i have a bunch of changes that i have made to speed up my card using ati tool tray....pm me if you want a list i'll make one...


edit: most times when you install more then one overclocker on ati cards speeds sometimes wont show during tests....if CCC has an overclocker active in it, your clocks may go back to stock without you knowing...i use omega drivers and ati tool trays after trying every other set up....




amd 3200+ 754pin
gig nforce3-A mobo
512mb corsair value ram
300-350 watt no name psu
x850pro modded to 16pp 540/1180


----------

